# anualpass pre-download



## spaceflyer1982 (15. März 2012)

ich habe gerade in meiner gemütlichen pausenrunde einen abstecher auf mein battle.net gemacht. der pre download war die ganze zeit nicht aktiv. und jetzt ist er aktiv. dies wundert mich, da noch nicht einmal ein release termin gesagt wurde. haben andere dies auch in ihrem battle.net?


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2012)

Release Datum ist angesetzt auf 15. Mai 2012 und ja, das ist offiziell von Blizzard


----------



## Thelesea (15. März 2012)

kann man das spiel nach dem download schon spielen???weil wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## Mr.62 (15. März 2012)

glaube eher nicht


----------



## Immortahlia (15. März 2012)

ja auch grad bemerkt
laden geht schon mal... was gut ist 
denn wenn die wow mop beta startet, hoffe ich bin ich mit dem laden des clients schon fertig
sonst wird das zuviel auf einmal
und möchte natürlich, dass alles zum start bereit steht *g*
und nein, ich denke nicht dass man schon daddeln darf
vielleicht schaltet blizz uns ein paar tage vor dem offziellen termin frei, aber jetzt schon.. das wäre zu schön 

Edit2: okay mit dem Abbrechen (gleichzusetzen mit dem XButton) geht es wohl, den Download zu Pausieren
 	man muss nur den selben Pfad angeben (was ich vor lauter Vorfreude verpeilt hatte)
 	und dann macht er auch da weiter wo er angehalten hat (logisch  *sich gegen die Stirn klatsch* )


----------



## Lucid (22. März 2012)

ich hab iwie tierische probleme mit dem predownload - das erste mal klappte es bis 99 problemlos - dann ging nix mehr. also auf das x oben geklickt - erneut gestartet . nach der überprüfung wollte er erneut von ca 47% an starten downzuloaden - "egal wird schon passen" bei 70% hörte er plötzlich auf - wieder abrechen.... iwie startet er nun immer bei 30-40% , läd dann ne stunde runter und bricht dann wieder ab.....


iwer noch mit solchen problemen?


----------



## Nøstrømø (27. März 2012)

hab ihn einfach mal über nacht geladen und morgens war er dann fertig hatte vorher auch das 99% Problem


----------



## Stix89 (28. März 2012)

Wenn man die Installation starten will kommt ein Popup:
"Das Feuer fällt noch immer vom Himmel. Diablo III wurde noch nicht veröffentlicht." - Eigentlich Logisch da die Server auch noch nicht Online sind...

Ich hatte übrigens auch das problem das der Download bei ca. 98% langsamer wurde bis total abgebrochen hat. Habe daraufhin 1-2 den Downloader neugestartet und es hat geklappt. Aber wozu die arbeit,- man kann ja eh noch nicht spielen.


----------

